# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Pretty Fair Maid Tim O'Brien

## ninarizzo

Anyone have tab for Pretty Fair Maid, Tim O'Brien ?  I'm a stone beginner and love this tune!

----------


## Werner Jaekel

what about take your mando, play and write down the notes  , easy

----------

ninarizzo

----------


## mandolin breeze

What Werner says is perhaps a bit short and to the point, but excellent advice nonetheless. Use Amazing SlowDowner or similar app to slow it down (to a crawl if necessary), and you can hear and match your in-tune instrument to each note. Write it down as standard notation or tab until you've got what you want. So beneficial in so many ways. After a while, you'll get really good at it. I took this version by Tim on YouTube, used an online tool (many available) to convert it to a .mp3 audio file so I could use it in Amazing SD. I'm pretty inept at chords, so I use Chordify.net for that. It's a pretty useful tool, very reasonably priced - and for my needs, does an adequate job. My goal is to come as close as possible, and in the process, just the task alone, provides so many other little benefits and goodies . . . sitting back and picking a new tune, tops among them. After about a half an hour, I end up with something like this - not perfect, but useful.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VlDClOkPeA

----------

Gene Summers, 

ninarizzo

----------


## Werner Jaekel

I advise anyone to forget about tab playing. It's a dead end lane, always dependent on this daft method. Instead learn the notes on the fretboard, learn the basics of music theory and muddle through. What one achieves is to be able to play ANY style, Any genre, Any sheetmusic there is. What greatly helps is join this open source music notation programme to play around with all kinds of elements of writing music and playback. 
https://musescore.org/de

https://tobyrush.com/theorypages/ Music Theory for Musicians and Normal People  

It does not come any easier than this , music theory in comic form. PDF

The melody of the song you want to play is rather simple and not fast. I did this for a long time, listening , play, stop, write, listen, stop, write, listen play, stop write....and you learn your instrument and musical ear. Eventually you will be able to hit the not you are hearing, maybe even name it. Have fun

----------

HonketyHank, 

ninarizzo

----------


## HonketyHank

Werner, many thanks for that link!

----------

ninarizzo

----------


## Mark Gunter

> https://tobyrush.com/theorypages/ Music Theory for Musicians and Normal People  
> 
> It does not come any easier than this , music theory in comic form. PDF


Cool resource, Werner, thanks for sharing.

----------

ninarizzo

----------

